# Most impressive snow storm since the 70's



## MMRR - jif (Feb 7, 2008)

We had a whopper of a snow storm yesterday, worst I can remember since the early 70's. We received about 15 inches here with a lot of blowing and drifting. The interstates were closed overnight because of the multitude of stuck and abandoned autos. Plows took a break because they couldn't keep up. Pretty crazy stuff. I hope I can dig out in time to get to work!


This is my back deck, with my grill on the right. The drifts were shoulder deep to my foster Rottie. 







This is looking out my front door.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 7, 2008)

oh man i love the snow.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you email me some? LOL I need some for this weekend. Going snowboarding!!


----------



## playlboi (Feb 7, 2008)

real nice!

reminds me of my place a couple weeks back.

i like snow. i just don't like it when it starts getting dirty.

haha


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 7, 2008)

where do you live? we have had snow storms bigger than that in maryland in the 15 years i have been alive.


----------

